# LYFT Matching tips today...apparently legit



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Lyft is apparently matching tips today -- max of $5 in a single tip from a pax gets matched by Lyft as part of their driver appreciation day. Max of $20 matched total per driver.

Here's a link: http://venturebeat.com/2016/12/14/l...o-its-drivers-but-only-if-you-tip-them-first/


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Oddly though, as much as they spam me, I have not heard a word from Lyft about this incentive. It started at 1 AM today, and supposedly runs for 24 hours.


----------



## jeep45238 (Oct 6, 2016)

Haven't heard about it either. I can see drivers giving each other a minimum fare with a 20 tip to each other - they'd each get nearly an extra 20 bucks for next to nothing.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

jeep45238 said:


> Haven't heard about it either. I can see drivers giving each other a minimum fare with a 20 tip to each other - they'd each get nearly an extra 20 bucks for next to nothing.


Max of $5 per rider up to $20 max. Basically, from my understanding with the o.p. you will only get $20 extra dollars, even if you had $210 in tips.

Still better than nothing

Ya'll are lucky to have Lyft.


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

Uber is matching tips too. Every tip we receive on their app they'll match it and with no limit!


----------



## jeep45238 (Oct 6, 2016)

Trebor said:


> Max of $5 per rider up to $20 max. Basically, from my understanding with the o.p. you will only get $20 extra dollars, even if you had $210 in tips.
> 
> Still better than nothing
> 
> Ya'll are lucky to have Lyft.


Agreed, and ti's still $20 more than they would have had otherwise. Find another driver, do the minimum far, tip 20, they do the same for you. Boom, an extra 15 or so after you deduct the fare you had to take.


----------



## thepanttherlady (Nov 3, 2016)

jeep45238 said:


> Agreed, and ti's still $20 more than they would have had otherwise. Find another driver, do the minimum far, tip 20, they do the same for you. Boom, an extra 15 or so after you deduct the fare you had to take.


"Max of $5 per rider" You'd have to do that 5 times.


----------



## jeep45238 (Oct 6, 2016)

Meet up over lunch, discuss business, write off lunch as a business expense, and do this with 5 other drivers. I'm not against it.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

thepanttherlady said:


> "Max of $5 per rider" You'd have to do that 5 times.


Four times.


----------



## thepanttherlady (Nov 3, 2016)

tradedate said:


> Four times.


Well that was embarrassing. 

Thank you!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Oddly, no one cares.

Except me, I'm a puffed up ball of indignation and boycotting Lyft today for this insult


----------

